# Whats the smallest amp you've gigged with?



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

Well, my days of lugging a Fender Twin or Marshall full stack to the gig are over. I typically use a smallbox Matchless Lightning 15 to gig with. I've got a Goodsell Super 7 incoming...hoping I can mic it up and gig with it. Anyone gig with anything that small?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I gigged with a 12ish watt, single 12" Garnet Celebrity as a teen. It was "just enough" to get by with. On lead riffs, I'd rely on the extra boost a pedal gives to "rise above" the others.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Fender Pro Jr (mic'd)

If I was un-mic'd, the Pro Jr into a Boogie Cabinet was plenty loud enough. 

My stage amp now is a Tophat Club Royale which is 18 watts.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

69 vibrolux reverb would be the smallest I have ever gigged with, however that may change soon too.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

Roland Micro Amp. I put it on the Bassman model and DI'd it into the PA.

Not my weapon of choice... but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I've gigged with my Princeton Reverb. I have an extension cabinet for it, but have never actually used it for a gig. I have played a party of about 50 people in a house with it not mic'd, and played bigger shows with it mic'd.

I have also played shows with my YBA-2A and a 1x12 speaker. I think the YBA-2A is around 20 watts.


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Paul said:


> I just realized I told a lie!
> 
> I always carry a Korg ampworks as a backup.
> 
> ...


Can you explain what it is and what it does ?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

did a gig with a blackface Vibrochamp once... was perfect in the small duo setting gig... but normally it's a Deluxe Reverb for me...

gtrguy


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

I once gig a Tech21 Trademark 10 at a large venue. Wedged it up as a monitor (w/ little success), ran it's DI to the PA, had them pump it back through the house monitors. It worked in a pinch, but hardly ideal... Have done quieter jazz gigs w/ a Princeton (could have used more headroom).


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

gtrguy said:


> did a gig with a blackface Vibrochamp once... was perfect in the small duo setting gig... but normally it's a Deluxe Reverb for me...
> 
> gtrguy


Yup usually that's what I use. But I have used this on a solo gig .


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

A roland cube 30, it was loud enough and didn't sound half bad actually.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

smallest amp i've gigged with is a 212. i dont mess around haha


----------



## RHGraham (Nov 13, 2008)

Another tweed deluxe player here. I have a five-watt single-ender a friend gave me I use once in a long while but I prefer the deluxe. I'm middle-aged and cranky now, if the deluxe is too much for a gig these days I just say "screw you guys" and leave.

A guy has to have standards.

:smile:

Randal


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

I've used a Blues Junior (15 watt) in a Meters tribute band and it was plenty loud enough.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Funny, I haven't played out in ages (unless you count a few little classical recitals a few years ago), so the smallest amp I've actually gigged with was a 250 W Trace Elliot stack with an 8x10. The normal rig included a Peavey MkIII (which was 3 or 400W I think?) with a 2x15 as well. The hearing in my left ear is still a little dull.


----------



## Hitman (Nov 20, 2008)

I played my Trace Elliot Velocette 15 watts on many gigs. Now I'm not using any amp at all, is that count??? I use a Mesa Rectifier Recording Premp equipped with speaker simulator straight into the board and back in my monitor. And I know what you're thinking and you're wrong  it sounds great!


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I use a Matchless Lightnin 15 2X12 combo most of the time.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

not a gig, but I did jam with a 2x10 AC10. It was surprisingly loud.

That's probably the smallest amp I've played through.


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Paul said:


> http://www.korg.com/gear/info.asp?a_prod_no=AmpworksG
> 
> It's a cheap modeller, pretty good for headphone practise. I forget exactly why I used it on a job, but all I did was patch directly into the PA.
> 
> ...


Thanks. After reading this and consulting the web site... it happens that I have something very similar ! A Zoom G2.1u. A multi-effects with an amps and cabs modeler. I used it too, once, directly into the PA.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Last Christmas I did a gig with a blackface Champ. I have gigged with a Line 6 POD. Done LOTS of gigs with various Princeton's.


Cheers
pete


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

hmm.....


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey there is a video on Dimevison with him jaming before a show with one on his guitar strap..pretty cool but not for a gig.

I did see a guy with one of those smokey cigarrete pack amps running a 4-12 and it was pretty loud!

Bev


----------



## Netty (Apr 3, 2014)

I've done tons of gigs with 50 watters,Marshalls,Boogie,Hiwatt mostly.Now,I use a Lightning NR 1x12 combo....the smallest sounding amp in wattage would have to be my Peavey Classic 30....yes,I know the Lightning is 15 watts,but if the Classic 30 is 30 watts,then the Matchless punches like a 30 watter.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Peavey Rage 158 leaning on the reference speaker...couldn't hear much


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Vintage47 Ric Supreme combo running at 12W. Sounded OK mic'd up for the grittier stuff, but the cleaner songs really suffered with the small, boxy cab as EQ on the board could only do so much. I've since transplanted that chassis into a bigger pine cab, which has opened it up and added in some nice bottom too, but I'm still a little shy about using it out after the first experience. The 20W-40W heads I have thru either 2X12 are really versatile and "right-sized" for my needs.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

The smallest combo amp that I used to gig with is my '80's Gallien Krueger 250 ML. It did everything well back then. I still own it and it is not going anywhere. It does acoustic guitar well, loves humbuckers, takes pedals well; just a little noisy at idle, but it is over 30 years old. It is stereo, and 50 solid state watts per channel. A couple of 16 ohm cabs, or through direct out to a good sound system has always been awesome. On it's own it is no slouch. I almost always aimed the amp at my head as a monitor unless it was a small gig as a duo, or trio. This amp replaced all my tube amps. That was likely a stupid move on my part, but I owned a complete sound system and it really did the '70-80's sound so well.

I sold my Marshall, Fender Super Six, Fender Concert 410 and 210 amps, because I could dial in those sounds. Sometimes when I play through the little beast, I wonder how I did that, and why I did that? It was a pretty convincing tone generator at that time, especially through a sound system.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I gig regularly with a DRRI unmic'd. I have done some smaller spots with my Princeton Reverb (with a Rajin Cajun which ups the SPL a bit) and once brought a Fender Amp Can to a practice - once mic'd up it actually sounded pretty good.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

A ZT Lunchbox. 

http://www.ztamplifiers.com/products/lunchbox.html


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I gig with a 1x12 5w Epiphone Valve Jr quite frequently. It's perfect for pub gigs


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Smallest for me is a 1980's Princeton Reverb II. Been gigging with a DRRI for the last 5 years now.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Gries 12 and Dr Z M12 are the lowest wattages I've gigged. Mic'd up, both have more than enough oomph - I've done small venue gigs unmic'd with the M12, and the Gries had more headroom than it, so I would have done the same with it without hesitation.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I once did a small gig with a Vox AC4TV. Cranked it right up and left it there! Room held probably 100-150 people (but only had roughly 40-50) and it was plenty loud.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I did a New Years eve gig a few years back, 300 people, good hall with a Epiphone SS 12 watt amp. I was miked and all was good.LOL


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

cboutilier said:


> I gig with a 1x12 5w Epiphone Valve Jr quite frequently. It's perfect for pub gigs


Gene used a Epi Valve Jr to record a few songs awhile back. He played through a 12" cab with a TS9 and I was so impressed with his sound, I bought a Valve Jr and a TS9 and built a 12" cab. I was playing piano back then. He did use the Epi at a bar gig and the 5w did seem to work out OK. I still have the Epi but no longer have Gene, he moved back down east.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Guitar101 said:


> Gene used a Epi Valve Jr to record a few songs awhile back. He played through a 12" cab with a TS9 and I was so impressed with his sound, I bought a Valve Jr and a TS9 and built a 12" cab. I was playing piano back then. He did use the Epi at a bar gig and the 5w did seem to work out OK. I still have the Epi but no longer have Gene, he moved back down east.


I sometimes play mine through a mid 60s 1x15 Jensen loaded closed back cab and it is heavenly


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Smallest that I ever gigged with was a Tungsten Cortez (Tweed Deluxe clone) and it sounded great. That being said, I wasn't going for a pristine clean tone


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I played "out" one time with a borrowed DRRI (22W, 112) but it was a spur of the moment thing. I was in another town. A band needed a guitarist at the last minute and I used what was available. I normally gig with 2 speakers and 50 watts.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

A Traynor Dark Horse and even smaller, a Vox AC4TV. Both of them were cafe shows where nobody was mic'd but the vocalist.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Another necrostring.........where's Budda???

My gain channel is usually at 5W (a real 5W from one EL84, not a PPIMV 'attenuator' 5W), occasionally I'll go to 15W if the room is big enough to require it. I couldn't live with that lack of headroom on my clean channel though. The clean channel is always set on 30 watts (all 4 tubes). 

I like the ability to scale power to the room size and get actual power tube dynamics and distortion just about anywhere.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nothing unique, but a Traynor YCV20 (15 watts) with an Eminence Red Fang has done the job nicely on a few occasions. It's an older one, but sounds glorious with anything plugged into it. I'll mic it when necessary, of course. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

I used a Blackheart Little Giant (5w) for a couple of shows. Mic'd up, of course. To be honest, it wasn't that bad but I do prefer to hear amp more then monitors


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

This...










Sadly, it died of old age a couple of years ago.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I almost never mic my 5 watter in small pubs, but we also usually use electric drums through the PA when we are playing small restaurant/pubs that don't want us to get real loud. I'm currently working on an amp that will likely become my #1 small gig amp. It's ~5W 6V6 head, with tube driven spring reverb and tremolo. It should be pretty much perfect with a fairly efficient 10 or 12 inch speaker.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2016)

Traynor Quarterhorse. 
Holds up well in a jam setting.
Nice custom pedal board too. lol.


----------

